# Dirt cheap power tailstock feed for your lathe



## Tmate (Aug 10, 2020)

Many years ago I came up with a simple power feed arrangement for the tailstock on my 9" South Bend when drilling, tapping, etc.

I got a two piece clamping shaft collar with an ID the same size as my tailstock spindle.  Then I made a forked bracket that engaged the shaft collar as shown in the photo.  Bingo, I had a power tailstock feed.  Just slightly loosen the tailstock clamp and let the carriage pull it along at the desired feed rate.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Aug 10, 2020)

Brilliant!


----------



## hman (Aug 12, 2020)

Fantastic!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 12, 2020)

That is down-right GENIUS!

Wow

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davidcarmichael (Aug 12, 2020)

My Dad run a lathe his whole life and his power tailstock was a simple chain link between the cross slide and the tailstock. He could lift it off and drop it on any time he wanted it.


----------



## Tozguy (Aug 13, 2020)

The design in the first post is unique in that force is applied more in line with the drill bit. This becomes important if a lot of pressure is required in the drilling operation. Best approach I've seen so far.
Plus, the collar on the TS quill has the added advantage of increasing grip in the MT taper.


----------

